# Unbelievable



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It's unbelievable if Clippers can't win more games than Sonics and Houston this season.

1. 3some (Brand, Kandiman, Miller) can't beat old Payton???

2. 3some (Brand, Kandiman, Miller) can't beat migrained Francis???

Clippers are the deepest team in the NBA!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> It's unbelievable if Clippers can't win more games than Sonics and Houston this season.
> 
> 1. 3some (Brand, Kandiman, Miller) can't beat old Payton???
> ...


Oh they will!!
Houston is a joke, they are gonna start losing in a big way, write it down.
and Seattle is off to a great start but they won't maintain the pace, however I do think they will make the 7th or 8th seed.
Clips have just needed time to play together, that they didn't get in preseason and training camp. If Z misses that fade away, and Brand puts in that hook shot we are 5-2. Plus we don't have Lamar, Q, and C-Maggs is playing injured.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

that is excuse. Mo Taylor only played one game, Thomas is injury, Yao only took 18 shots in six games.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> that is excuse. Mo Taylor only played one game, Thomas is injury, Yao only took 18 shots in six games.


..... we are missing Odom, Q-Rich, Melvin Ely, Chris Wilcox, C-Maggs is injured, and Brand, Kandi, and Dooling are all coming off injuries.

That would be like the Rockets missing Francis and Mobley, and not the 3 guys you mentioned. ( yao isn't established yet, when he is then he would be a big loss, if he were injured). 

The two injury situations don't even compare.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Brand and kandi are not injured. They are average double-double and are better than last season. Forget about Dooling, Wilcox and Ely.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Brand and kandi are not injured. They are average double-double and are better than last season. Forget about Dooling, Wilcox and Ely.


Brand and Kandi did not play any preseason games with a new point gaurd. Ask anyone that hurts, and that is why they got off to a slow start. Everyones talking about Shaq needing to get his game back, players aren't 100% right after surgery (Brand) and yet he is still playing like it. He deserves to be an allstar.

Forget about Dooling, Wilcox and Ely??? Well then forget about Taylor and Thomas. Do you honestly think the Rockets will finish with a winning record and a playoff spot? (Serious question)


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*no excuse*

My projection: 

Sonics: 48-34
Twolves: 45-37
Rockets 43-39
Blazers 42-40
Clippers 41-41


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

You really think the Rockets win that much games?
You should watch their games sometime. They should be good but their not there yet. Yao isnt ready, Steve doesnt play team ball all the time(Mobley too for that matter) and Griffen needs to step up.
Just wondering who is your favorite team(s)?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

I heard Yao will be starter on Rockets 21st game.


Of course Supersonics


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> ..... we are missing Odom, Q-Rich, Melvin Ely, Chris Wilcox, C-Maggs is injured, and Brand, Kandi, and Dooling are all coming off injuries.
> ...


And Ely, Wilcox and Dooling are?  Whatever, dude.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Rockets are a two person team. Francis and Mobley act like they're the only players on the team. One of them has the ball 95% of the time. And when they pass, its only to each other.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> Pacers 6-1.
> See you in the Finals


You know your schedule's been pretty soft so far. How about adding your season prediction to your sig?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Whats wrong with the Clips*

I don't get it, I thought they'd be playing better than this. Maybe things will get better when Odom can play.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

all 3 team schedules are soft. I consider Lakers as soft team now.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Whats wrong with the Clips*



> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I don't get it, I thought they'd be playing better than this. Maybe things will get better when Odom can play.


I figured they would start slow cause they didn't have a chance in training camp and preseason to play together! They just need time to get accustomed to each others games.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

you post positive thinking

how about negative thinking?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> you post positive thinking
> 
> how about negative thinking?


Ok.... Brand choked on the last shot in Philly, I don't know why we didn't double Z when he took the last shot, we blew a 4th quarter lead in New Jersey, and we played horribly against the lakers and last night against the Magic.
Kandi needs to improve on D and his decisions in the post when he's doubled. 
Jaric needs to be more aggressive on offense.
They need to PLAY ZHI ZHI more, he's looked great and sit Rooks.
Odom needs to get his *** on the court.
Play Wilcox he showed a glimpse last night of his talent.
Maggette is gonna need surgery, but can't have it until Q recovers from his injuries.
C-Maggs needs to cut down his turnovers.
Kandi needs to cut down his turnovers, its freakin rediculous, the guy has been called for taking enough steps to walk his *** back to London.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

good points

last night, Kandi shot too much. 23% of team. 6-17 FG, 6 rebs. 1 Asst


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> They need to PLAY ZHI ZHI more, he's looked great


I thought he was the 12th man Ballscientist


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Kandi is a 12th man? I did not get it.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Kandi is a 12th man? I did not get it.


Not Kandi, Wang. Ballscientist claims Wang is the Clips 12th man...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10815


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*Wang is the 12th man*

Gently considered Wang as the 12th man. Wang plays 31 minutes in 10 games. 11 other Clippers play more minutes than Wang.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Wang is the 12th man*



> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Gently considered Wang as the 12th man. Wang plays 31 minutes in 10 games. 11 other Clippers play more minutes than Wang.


If thats the measuring stick, what do you consider Odom? :laugh:


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Wang is not injured. Odom is injured so he should not be measured.

The player who plays only 3 minutes per game should be considered as 12th man.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Thats interesting, because he's averaging 7.8 min and thats good for 10th on your team! :laugh:


----------

